# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Lifelogger, wearable camera, LifeLogger Technologies Corp., Palm Beach Gardens, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - LifeLogger Technologies Corp.

"Lifelogger - Point of View Wearable Camera!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

LifeLogger wearable video camera walkthrough 

Published on Jan 9, 2014




> LifeLogger is joining the growing wearables segment in 2014 with what it thinks is a unique camera: it not only records video and photos, but does cloud-based OCR for signs and text, can spot faces, and even identify audio and allow you to jump to that spot in the footage.
> 
> LifeLogger president Stew Garner walked us through the technology at CES 2014

----------

